# Stabilized Sinker Cypress



## Nate029 (Feb 28, 2020)

Ive got 3 stabilized sinker cypress pot call blanks I’m about to start working on. I’ve never worked any stabilized wood before so I am looking for any advice on sanding and finishing/polishing.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 28, 2020)

Ever turned any acrylic pens? Same way. Go thru grits. Polish with some kind of plastic polish. Buff if possible


----------



## Nate029 (Feb 28, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Ever turned any acrylic pens? Same way. Go thru grits. Polish with some kind of plastic polish. Buff if possible


I do make plenty of acrylic predator calls. So do I need to wet sand? I typically polish with the novus polishes and wondered if they would work on stabilized woods also.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 28, 2020)

Yea. I wet sand using the micro mesh pads. NOVUS will work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 2, 2020)

@Nate029 Any progress...I'd like to see those!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nate029 (Mar 3, 2020)

FLQuacker said:


> @Nate029 Any progress...I'd like to see those!


I ran in to some trouble turning the first one. It was very soft(not what I expected for a stabilized blank) and I ran into some issues with tear out. Ive sharpened my tools and am trying to psych myself up to try again. I hate ruining such beautiful and EXPENSIVE pieces... but I guess its part of the learning curve.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## myingling (Mar 3, 2020)

sounds like someone didn't stabilize them right bummer ,,,

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 3, 2020)

That's no good! I've considered buying some. As advertised @$28 bf. theoretically that's 9 blanks if clear wood. If needed I'd stabilize, but honestly with my pot design stabilizing imparts a tone I'm really not fond of. I use a few and sell them but just not a big fan.


----------



## Nate029 (Mar 5, 2020)

myingling said:


> sounds like someone didn't stabilize them right bummer ,,,


Im sure it was more on me than the wood. They came from a well known shop that I know puts out very high end stuff. I have two more to turn so time will tell


----------



## myingling (Mar 6, 2020)

Nate029 said:


> Im sure it was more on me than the wood. They came from a well known shop that I know puts out very high end stuff. I have two more to turn so time will tell



u said it was soft ,, soft wood to me means no resin in wood dont know how well cypres takes juice but if u payed lots money for them i would expect a quality product ,,, no matter whos shop they come from ,, plus who ever did them should have been able tell hiw much resin they toke in weight gain

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

